# Horse Costume Class Ideas



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

AgilityGal1995 said:


> Hello, I am entered in a costume class on September 9th and I was wondering if you guys liked my idea. If not, please leave your ideas in the comments
> 
> 
> I have a QH cross whose barn name is Scout and his show name is " Scout's Honor". I have attached a picture of him
> ...


That's a really cute idea!​


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

They should understand it as long as you put scout on it somewhere


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the judges will understand it as long as you put girl scout on it somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry i said it twice...


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah I was planning on writing Scout or something along the lines on the sash  Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You know how girl scouts sell those yummy cookies? hang a sign on his bridle that says , "Got Cookies?"


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

@tinyliny I like that idea! I may attach a box of girl scout cookies to the saddle somehow 


@equinegirl26 Thanks


----------

